# Interested in owners time cat in BVI Nov 2014



## Belleairbeach (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm a newbie to the Forum. We have chartered in BVI twice before and are interested in time at the end of Nov. So far we have loved sailing on the Lagoon 440. The main difference this time is that we want to take our 7 year old with us. Let me know if you have any time you are interested in selling that would accommodate 3 people.


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

i have a lagoon 440 4 cabin available at the end of November. please contact me at [email protected]


----------

